# silicone sealant safe for Water Dragon?



## Filly (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey everyone! My hubby wants to build a new viv for my Water Dragon but he wants to be absolutely sure the sealant he uses won't hurt Tuo. Can anyone tell me if Silicone is a safe sealant? If not what do you suggest? It is an all glass viv so that is why we were thinking silicone in the first place. Thanks in advance!


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Silicone is safe.

You can use any really for a viv, but you really want the stuff with fungicide in it to prevent mould growing on it.

Also try to get the low modulus stuff if you can. It has no acetic acid in it so doesn't have the vinegar smell of most silicone.

If you need more details do a search on here for silicone. Loads of people ask this question all the time so there are plenty of answers about.

hope this helps.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i would use aquarium sealant it does the job and is safe to use in a reptile/snake viv


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Use aquarium silicone as it contains NO fungicides


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

when i build my vivs i use aqua seal totally safe but a tenner a tube lol


----------



## Filly (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks all! I was wondering and wanted to be safe. I am confident now that all will be well. Will post pics of Tuo's new viv when I can figure out how to post pics.


----------



## chriscollier (Mar 24, 2006)

Deffinately use aquarium silicone. I was in my local rep shop today and heard about how someone had moved there snake into a home-made viv that was sealed with normal silcone, and it started to poison the snake. It totally went off food, wouldnt even react to any movement even though it was usually a dog tame snake. Then they moved it into a properly made viv and it gradually returned back to its normal behaviour.


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

carl24bpool said:


> Silicone is safe.
> 
> You can use any really for a viv, but you really want the stuff with fungicide in it to prevent mould growing on it.
> 
> ...


 
sry mate i disagree, some anti mildew/fungicides give off a toxic odour..this has no efect atall on humans given the amount it gives off in an bathroom but it has been known to have adverse affects on reptiles in a viv........aquarium sealant all the way...


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

You want aquarium sealant as has been said, the fungicides can be highly toxic to reptiles and are very very toxic to fish, which is why they sell a different type for aquarium/vivarium use.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> Use aquarium silicone as it contains NO fungicides


was going to say that, but saw ker... said it already


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

mask-of-sanity said:


> i would use aquarium sealant it does the job and is safe to use in a reptile/snake viv


 but are the vinigar like fumes ok for thew snake the 24 hours while it lasts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

Kenorsanc said:


> Use aquarium silicone as it contains NO fungicides


true never use industrial silicone unless you want a dead reptile aquatic silicone is the safes option so no you cant use any type lool


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry to bring up a thread from the dark ages but ive build my new Viv and I'm gonna seal it with aquarium sealant but it's on top of one of my racks, so will the fumes effect the animals in the racks or will I have to seal it somewhere else?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> but are the vinigar like fumes ok for thew snake the 24 hours while it lasts?





reptilesruel!!! said:


> Sorry to bring up a thread from the dark ages but ive build my new Viv and I'm gonna seal it with aquarium sealant but it's on top of one of my racks, so will the fumes effect the animals in the racks or will I have to seal it somewhere else?


Really best done elsewhere, and somewhere with good ventilation if possible. Once it has cured it is perfectly safe, but the fumes it gives off whilst curing are an irritant.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

For future reference to save people A LOT of money get this sealant. 
Bond-It HA6 Transparent Marine Adhesive Premium Silicone Sealant - Suitable for marine salt or fresh water aquariums, fish tanks, vivariums, gaskets, joints and seals etc. on conservatories, glass, ceramics, aluminium, metals, plastics & extreme temp


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> For future reference to save people A LOT of money get this sealant.
> Bond-It HA6 Transparent Marine Adhesive Premium Silicone Sealant - Suitable for marine salt or fresh water aquariums, fish tanks, vivariums, gaskets, joints and seals etc. on conservatories, glass, ceramics, aluminium, metals, plastics & extreme temp


mate i was literally just about to link to ha6, that stuff is awesome. and safe for reps and a hell of alot cheaper than any others iv seen
used it on my incubators and such


----------

